# What to do in and around Darwin.



## abnrmal91 (Feb 29, 2012)

I am going to be in and around Darwin in may for 1-2 weeks, I am trying to work out a plan for things to do. Anything you guys would recommend as a must do, probably getting a hire car so even a bit of traveling would be great. 
I will be having a look around kakadu national park and going to Crocosaurus Cove at some point.

What else to do?

Cheers Daniel


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 29, 2012)

I love Fogg Dam, some great walks to do around there and is only 45 mins from Darwin. If you want to spend a couple of days there I highly recommend staying at Eden at Fogg Dam B&B. It is virtually opposite the dam and at night time there were so many frogs just around the house! It also makes night time herping at the dam easy.
Also loved Litchfield NP, IMO even better than Kakadu, less touristy and is closer to Darwin too. Lots of walks, beautiful waterfalls and swimming holes.
Jumping crocs at Adelaide river was also worth doing.

Territory Wildlife Park is also pretty good too, but I found it abit much to walk around in the heat (such a sook!). The exibits are grouped in sections and there is a little train that takes you from one to another but waiting for them can take longer than walking the 500m or so to the next exibit. We didn't think much of Crocadylus Park, hardly any reptiles other than crocs and for the same price Crocasaurus Cove is better and has a fantastic reptile display.

Mindil Beach market is pretty cool, even if you don't like markets there are lots of different food stalls and is worth checking out even if just to watch the sunset over the beach.

If you are planning to travel around abit then Katherine Gorge is worth checking out aswell. I didn't think Katherine Gorge was anything special until we went there and I loved it, being in the gorge and hearing only natural sounds in such a beautiful place was one of the highlights of our first trip to the Top End.

Mataranka springs is meant to be good too, though we haven't been there yet.

Hope to see lots of pics when you get back.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a feeling that this wet season is going to continue for alot longer than normal so you could find most things will still be too wet to visit and alot of Kakad closed. But if you're luck all the swimming holes and waterfalls in Lichfeild national park might be open, they are good fun to visit.

But May is a pretty good time of year (not the best) for some Barra fishing. Try and get on a charter out on the Daily River and you should have a blast. Beautiful country out that way too.


----------



## Jande (Feb 29, 2012)

I've been a bit slack in the 2.5yrs we've been up here and now I have about 6mths to cram stuff in before we post back to Brissie in November so this thread will be good for me too.

Territory Wildlife Park was quite enjoyable for hubby and I. Everyone complains it's a bit expensive but I think it's well worth a look.
Litchfield is lovely. I've been twice and keep nagging to go back. Bit of a drive but there's wildlife everywhere if you take some of the walking tracks, and the swimming holes are good fun.
Hubby won't let me go to Croc Cove because he thinks I'd be upset at how small the enclosures are for the animals. If anyone has been or does go in the future I'd love to hear their opinions! Tempted to go just to say I've done it lol.
Mindil Beach markets are great. Don't eat before you go as there's lots of great food to be had  Oh and try to be a bit early if you drive because finding a carpark can be crazy! Other markets are the Rapid Creek and Parap markets. Not as good as Mindil Beach IMO but just 
thought I'd throw it in as an option.
My parents went on a Barra fishing tour to the Corroboree Billabong at the end of May last year and apparently it was amazing. Going to book hubby and I in for a tour this year for our anniversary - can't wait! 
There is also a company or two that do sunset cruises on the harbour as well if you're into that sort of thing.

Other than that I can't help much. Still yet to see Kakadu and Katherine Gorge. I hope your trip is enjoyable and would love to see pics if/when you get the chance!


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 29, 2012)

Can't go past barra fishin on the Adelaide river and head out to humpdy doo pub anyone u ask will know wat ur talking about


----------



## saratoga (Feb 29, 2012)

Dutchy88 said:


> head out to humpdy doo pub anyone u ask will know wat ur talking about



sure to get some good info there on great spots for 10ft Taipans, monster King Browns and safe swimming holes!


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 29, 2012)

As they say when in rome act like roman so in this case drink way to much and get into fights with the aborigines. Thats the locals form of entertainment.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 29, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> As they say when in rome act like roman so in this case drink way to much and get into fights with the aborigines. Thats the locals form of entertainment.



Take it easy champ.

We'll fight anyone. Except blokes from Hawkesbury because it's pretty much the same as punching a pregnant woman wearing glasses with cancer and in a wheel chair.

Last fight i had was with a french guy.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 29, 2012)

If possible see the art sites at Injulak Hill at Gunbalanya. It's (just) inside Arnhem Land but permits can be arranged. Sunrise or sunset cruise on Yellow Waters (Kakadu) is good if the boat isn't too crowded. Do a half or full day fishing charter. Rent a house boat on Coroboree Billabong for barra and crocs. Or the jumping crocs on Adelaide River (if you like that sort of thing, I dont.) 

Crab Claw Island for a night, hire a self drive tinny and explore (if you're confident). Koolpin or Barramundi gorge for a couple of days if you bushwalk (permit required from Kakadu). Sunset cruise on a pearl lugger is reccommended.

Watch Gordo bash some French dudes (they ask for it). 

What do you want to do/ see while you're here?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL!! Next time you bash a french dude, Gordo, don't forget the video, i'm sure you could still beat him and hold the camera at the same time. And don't forget the slo mo shots!

I once got attacked by a german girl in a plastic kayak up Nitmuluk Gorge, she knocked me out and into the water with a hard plastic paddle (luckily a canadian girl saved me).


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 29, 2012)

Will you be overwhelmed with money? With friends, family?
What are your interests?


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 29, 2012)

Ha ha. my last fight was with a French guy too. IV dont mess with those german girls! A mate was a Ranger in charge of building a walkway up Florence Falls in Litchfield and was supervising some fine german lasses who were pushing wheelbarrows of sandstone up the hill. I said "jesus! they look healthy". He said "forget it mate their t..ts are too hard to squeeze!" lol


----------



## jeska84 (Feb 29, 2012)

sarah_m said:


> ...Crocasaurus Cove is better and has a fantastic reptile display.



Agreed, Crocasarus Cove has a brilliant Aussie reptile collection (as well as some from other countries)

Darwin Sailing Club for one of the the best places to view sunset in Australia...

Deckchair Cinema is pretty cool too.... www.deckchair*cinema.com

I LOVE DARWIN!!!!*


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 29, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Ha ha. my last fight was with a French guy too. IV dont mess with those german girls! A mate was a Ranger in charge of building a walkway up Florence Falls in Litchfield and was supervising some fine german lasses who were pushing wheelbarrows of sandstone up the hill. I said "jesus! they look healthy". He said "forget it mate their t..ts are too hard to squeeze!" lol



Was he sure they were "lasses"?! I know I wasn't after a haed paddle to the right ear. Was it Gordo's french guy, no wonder frogs are getting rarer in Oz, all that bad press!

The "Dolphin Hotel", great place to meet the REAL locals (it's like Darwin's version of The Tardis- you never know where you'll end up, or who you'll end up with, or what you'll end up with), that's if it hasn't been condemed already?!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 29, 2012)

What is the Dolphin Hotel? I've never even heard of that one...


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 29, 2012)

Mate the dolphin went decades ago. How long have you been gone? I saw some evil sights at that place after Tracey. Saw worse at the Cage at Lims!

Hey abnrmal, sorry not trying to put you off. It's beautiful, but chunky with character and life. Enjoy!




imported_Varanus said:


> Was he sure they were "lasses"?! I know I wasn't after a haed paddle to the right ear. Was it Gordo's french guy, no wonder frogs are getting rarer in Oz, all that bad press!
> 
> The "Dolphin Hotel", great place to meet the REAL locals, that's if it hasn't been condemed already?!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 29, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> What is the Dolphin Hotel? I've never even heard of that one...



That's so sad, Gordo! it was all the rage in 88', but maybe not for everyone?! Perhaps some of you older guys/gals remember the Dolphin legend and can help Gordo out??

I once shared a dry out cell (overnight) with David Gulpilil Ridjimiraril Dalaithngu after a night at the Dolphin (as a brief claim to fame).

Damn, Steve, thinking and typing are obviously not my forte!


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 29, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> That's so sad, Gordo! it was all the rage in 88', but maybe not for everyone?! Perhaps some of you older guys/gals remember the Dolphin legend and can help Gordo out??
> 
> I once shared a dry out cell (overnight) with David Gulpilil Ridjimiraril Dalaithngu after a night at the Dolphin (as a brief claim to fame).
> 
> Damn, Steve, thinking and typing are obviously not my forte!



i once threw David out of our house when he was on the rum and being ugly. I love the bloke. I once had to "get" 40 used billies for a "bush" fund raiser at Govt. house for the mob I worked for. I got the cans from a wholesale fruit importer, fencing wire and collected some timber. David and self drank a carton of vomit bombs and authenticated said 40 billies in an excellent afternoon of yarning. I'll never forget it.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice one, Steve! They're the things I remember about The Territory, more so than the tourist hotspots and local attractions. Spending some time with the local indig mob, without a closed mind, that is, IS the greatest thing about Northern Australia to my mind.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 29, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> That's so sad, Gordo! it was all the rage in 88', but maybe not for everyone?! Perhaps some of you older guys/gals remember the Dolphin legend and can help Gordo out??
> 
> I once shared a dry out cell (overnight) with David Gulpilil Ridjimiraril Dalaithngu after a night at the Dolphin (as a brief claim to fame).
> 
> Damn, Steve, thinking and typing are obviously not my forte!




I worked at the cage in 1990. Anyhow that aside.....you can contact Mary River House Boats and hire a tinny for half a day at Corroboree Billabong....costs about $80 and the boat is ready waiting on a pontoon. Half day 7 - 12 so you can do a bit of fishing and/or go on a self guided wildlife watching trip......then....call into Corrob Tavern for lunch and a beer.....I used to do it all the time before i got my own boat.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 29, 2012)

I've bin to the Dolphin and had quite a few, LimBs as well. think they removed the Dolphin in about 91.
I'ts now a funiture shop and has a whole lot of franchises there, like Allmart and Good guys and stuff

Last time I was at the cage they locked the bar with lotsa drunk angry bikies in it. Cops couldn't get in, bikies couldn't get out
and I hid behind the bar.
Was a great day from memory.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 29, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I've bin to the Dolphin and had quite a few, LimBs as well. think they removed the Dolphin in about 91.
> I'ts now a funiture shop and has a whole lot of franchises there, like Allmart and Good guys and stuff
> 
> Last time I was at the cage they locked the bar with lotsa drunk angry bikies in it. Cops couldn't get in, bikies couldn't get out
> ...



Well I suppose thats why they called it the cage haha I like the weldmesh over the front of the bar with the slots they used to serve you cans through .


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 29, 2012)

guzzo said:


> Well I suppose thats why they called it the cage haha I like the weldmesh over the front of the bar with the slots they used to serve you cans through .



Very classy establishment, that's why I was a patron : )


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 29, 2012)

guzzo said:


> Well I suppose thats why they called it the cage haha I like the weldmesh over the front of the bar with the slots they used to serve you cans through .


Sounds like my kind of place lol.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 29, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Sounds like my kind of place lol.



Darwin of the past though! These days i don't go near a pub except maybe Corrob Tavern after fishing.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 29, 2012)

Me either, they're disgusting.
I drink in a club, cos once you're a member and on the committee, it's harder to get thrown out.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 29, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> What do you want to do/ see while you're here?


Well I am going camping in kakadu with a small group of herpers for a couple of days. The rest of the time I will be up there by myself, so mainly just trying to find out what people recommend then make a plan from there. I love reptiles/wildlife so I want to see some of the national parks. I also want to see the war museum, other then that I will see what I can plan. 

Maybe start a fight with a Frenchman, they probably surrender like they normally do after the first punch lol.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 29, 2012)

Still a few "pubs" in Alice and TC, sounds like Darwin's gone all boutique on me!



abnrmal91 said:


> maybe start a fight with a frenchman, they probably surrender like they normally do after the first punch lol.



lol!! Apologies to the French...just stay in France


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 29, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Well I am going camping in kakadu with a small group of herpers for a couple of days. The rest of the time I will be up there by myself, so mainly just trying to find out what people recommend then make a plan from there. I love reptiles/wildlife so I want to see some of the national parks. I also want to see the war museum, other then that I will see what I can plan.
> 
> Maybe start a fight with a Frenchman, they probably surrender like they normally do after the first punch lol.



I'm only 17km outside of Kakadu so when you go on your herping trips and you don't mind me tagging along let us know. Should be able to get you into Arnhem and around Oenpelli too, aslong as the water is low enough.



guzzo said:


> Well I suppose thats why they called it the cage haha I like the weldmesh over the front of the bar with the slots they used to serve you cans through .



I wish i was old enough to have visited the Cage. A few mates had been there as kids with their parents and remember all the cyclone mesh keeping the bikies in. A mates dad told me a story about when someone let a piglet go under the bar and all the pig dogs in patrons utes came running it in and tore it to peices lol.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 29, 2012)

guzzo said:


> Darwin of the past though! These days i don't go near a pub except maybe Corrob Tavern after fishing.



Likewise guzzo. I'd rather have a beer on the balcony with the snakes, listen to what I want to hear and watch the sky!


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 29, 2012)

There is a brand spanking new War Museum at East Point, have been to the old one which is great but the new one looks huge
and should be really interesting.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 29, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Likewise guzzo. I'd rather have a beer on the balcony with the snakes, listen to what I want to hear and watch the sky!



Down town Darwin at night has become a bit of a dangerous place esp about the clubs...lot of cowardly assaults...unless you are into that sort of thing it is really not worth the trouble...but perhaps I am just getting older and have less tolerance....I'm with Steve on the drinking at home with snakes and listening to music bit


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 29, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha IV. Yes the Buff club is very "boutique" ha ha haha haha .........


Awww Guzz come and have a beer with me at the Buffs, I'll kick your bum on the 40 cents pool tables.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 29, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Ha ha ha ha IV. Yes the Buff club is very "boutique" ha ha haha haha .........
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 29, 2012)

I am happy for a drink but don't like clubbing, that said I don't drink that often. So don't plan on spending the whole time drinking lol

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Yes I know I am a 21yr old male but alcohol isn't a massive part of my life. (that said I did steal a disgusting VB of my brother after I finished the 2 lowenbrau's I had. First day off in a couple of weeks, desperate times desperat measures lol)[/FONT]


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 29, 2012)

Goodonya a, it's a great place. PM if you run out of ideas. I'm coming up for 40 years in the Top End and haven't seen half of it!

And I've seen lots!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 29, 2012)

Despite my posts to the contrary, I'm only a legend in my own underpants and would much prefer to spend my time out bush and frenchmen scare me!

Damn, I was hoping for another laugh from Darlyn's comeback after my comments on the "Buff" club?!


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 29, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Darlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha ha IV. Yes the Buff club is very "boutique" ha ha haha haha .........
> ...


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 29, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Well I am going camping in kakadu with a small group of herpers for a couple of days. The rest of the time I will be up there by myself, so mainly just trying to find out what people recommend then make a plan from there. I love reptiles/wildlife so I want to see some of the national parks. I also want to see the war museum, other then that I will see what I can plan.
> 
> Maybe start a fight with a Frenchman, they probably surrender like they normally do after the first punch lol.



Where are you herping in Kakadu? 

Re the French, in my experience they shout a lot but can be calmed with the right combination 

If you're getting off road we have topo maps. Let us know.



abnrmal91 said:


> Well I am going camping in kakadu with a small group of herpers for a couple of days. The rest of the time I will be up there by myself, so mainly just trying to find out what people recommend then make a plan from there. I love reptiles/wildlife so I want to see some of the national parks. I also want to see the war museum, other then that I will see what I can plan.
> 
> Maybe start a fight with a Frenchman, they probably surrender like they normally do after the first punch lol.



mine did lol.

I got kicked out of the black bar at the Boroloola Pub for being white then I got kicked out of the white bar because I'd been in the black bar. The countrymen were a lot more fun than the cowboys in the white bar. It's shut down now too. Good thing, it was a bloodbath every night.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 3, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> I got kicked out of the black bar at the Boroloola Pub for being white then I got kicked out of the white bar because I'd been in the black bar. The countrymen were a lot more fun than the cowboys in the white bar. It's shut down now too. Good thing, it was a bloodbath every night.



I had a similar experience once, Steve (the segregated bars thing); Wilcannia Hotel (western NSW) used to have all the furniture bolted to the floor in the Blacks Bar, no grog on display and no pool table. It seems it once had a table, but all the pool balls ended up through windows or out in the street and were the cause of more than one hospital admission, so the table(s) were moved to the more respectable side of the pub.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 1, 2012)

Any other ideas of what to do in Darwin, just about to start booking stuff for the holiday; eg accommodation, hire care.

For those that don't know I will be herping with Gavin Bedford for 4 days to try and find some Oenpelli pythons, cant wait 

I will be getting to darwin on the 7th of may and leaving on the 18th so should have enough time to have a good look around.

Cheers Daniel


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 1, 2012)

What would you like to do? (within reason lol).


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 1, 2012)

I would love to do the Adelaide River Crocodile Cruise if I ever went to Australia...How is it???


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 1, 2012)

Adelaide River mob are trained crocs.
mmafan if you make the trip I will take you to see crocs in their natural habitat.
But if you start that most "venemous snake" crap you'll be food : )

Hey Ab91 can meet you for a drink and chat about what you wanna see.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 1, 2012)

Good stuff! I can't believe more people aren't taking the opportunity up! First thing you need to do is stop saying their name, if you say it they can hear you coming and will hide. 



abnrmal91 said:


> Any other ideas of what to do in Darwin, just about to start booking stuff for the holiday; eg accommodation, hire care.
> 
> For those that don't know I will be herping with Gavin Bedford for 4 days to try and find some Oenpelli pythons, cant wait
> 
> ...


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 1, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Any other ideas of what to do in Darwin, just about to start booking stuff for the holiday; eg accommodation, hire care.
> 
> For those that don't know I will be herping with Gavin Bedford for 4 days to try and find some Oenpelli pythons, cant wait
> 
> ...



Is he still looking for volunteers, Daniel?


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 1, 2012)

I am IV I need someone to do my housework. Won't cost anything and I'll take you out bush : )

Can't ensure I'll get you back tho, could get lost.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 1, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I am IV I need someone to do my housework.




I thought that's what Steve was there for?!


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 5, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Adelaide River mob are trained crocs.
> mmafan if you make the trip I will take you to see crocs in their natural habitat.
> But if you start that most "venemous snake" crap you'll be food : )
> 
> Hey Ab91 can meet you for a drink and chat about what you wanna see.




Haha fair enough....Unfortunately won't be going to Australia anytime soon through...Running a bit low on cash at the moment and plus a 24 hour plane ride!!! I don't know if I can handle that....


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 5, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> What would you like to do? (within reason lol).


What so Miranda Kerr is out? Lol. Well I have booked the 1st 2 nights accommodation, turns out its only 100m from Crocosarus Cove. Not sure what time I need to be in Jabiru on the 10th so haven't booked any accommodation yet as I don't know where I need to be. I am looking at getting a hire car for the whole time. 

Looking at doing a 1/2 day tour of some war sites, plus possibly doing some herping with 1 of the other guys going on the trip. Wouldn't mind having a look Fogg Dam as well. I also want to take a drive out to Litchfield National park. I can't wait


----------



## longqi (Apr 5, 2012)

Its only a couple of hours flight to Bali?????

....


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bali is a bit out of the way. 1 day but not this trip, I want the see enough of Darwin & the NT to make it feel worth while. 

Thinking about doing the croc diving at Crocosarus Cove


----------

